# Good 1St Hummer?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd quite like a hummer and often look at them on the bay but know next to nowt about them, what would be a good, reasonably priced one to look out for?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you see one you like in good cosmetic condition and good running order for under Â£150, I see no reason not to buy it whatever brand it is.

Someone had a fantastic Tissonic in the sales thread a while ago. It was there for ages and sold for around Â£120 I think. That was a great bargain!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> If you see one you like in good cosmetic condition and good running order for under Â£150, I see no reason not to buy it whatever brand it is.
> 
> Someone had a fantastic Tissonic in the sales thread a while ago. It was there for ages and sold for around Â£120 I think. That was a great bargain!


Yes, I kept looking at the Tissonic-I liked that a lot...I'll see what pops up.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

There are still some bargains to be had on the bay but they are mostly in the USA where most of these were made, prices vary for a tidy one between Â£50-Â£80 if you see something you fancy there are experts here who will look over it for you.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

When looking for my first hummer I decided to get one by a manufacturer who was still in business, and one with a bit of pedigree. I wanted something semi-vintage and in good condition. In the end I decided that Omega was the way to go.










So I bought this Omega f300 as liked the 'cushion' case shape - slightly different from the more usual round shape. I had it cleaned, serviced and a battery change by Paul at Electric watches. I have ended up with a very nice Omega at a decent price that is a quality timepiece but not a run-of-the-mill model.

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Omega F300s sure are popular but I think I prefer Accutrons...the choice of design is huge and they are easier (less expensive) to keep running.

A couple of my favourites:


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

I am also thinking of adding my first hummer to my collection, I quite fancy an Accutron that I see people referring to as an "UpDown" - they seem to

have two vertical date windows one with the day at 12 and one with the date at 6. Unfortunately searching for an "UpDown" online doesn't really get me

very far - is there any specific model I should looking out for?

thanks

Simon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SaT said:


> I am also thinking of adding my first hummer to my collection, I quite fancy an Accutron that I see people referring to as an "UpDown" - they seem to
> 
> have two vertical date windows one with the day at 12 and one with the date at 6. Unfortunately searching for an "UpDown" online doesn't really get me
> 
> ...


I just did a quick search in Google for "Accutron Up Down" and came across quite a few....mostly mine! 

They are not very common and sometimes fetch high prices. But well worth getting. With the exception of Astronauts, Deep Seas, Snorkels, etc, I'm not sure if most of the Accutrons were actually given model names by Bulova. The "Up Downs" all have the 2182 calibre.

Here are mine:


----------



## SaT (Mar 17, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> SaT said:
> 
> 
> > I am also thinking of adding my first hummer to my collection, I quite fancy an Accutron that I see people referring to as an "UpDown" - they seem to
> ...


Thankyou that is really helpful :thumbsup: I think the last one with the black dial and blue markers is a stunner. I'm

not in any rush, I'll just keep on looking for the right one to come up

Simon


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

I've also become very interested in Hummers and have been keeping my eye on Evil Bay for Accutrons, Tissonics & F300s but they seem to command silly money (especially Accutrons) even for poor examples.

Titus seem better value.

I assume Evil Bay is still the best place to source them & its a case of being patient?

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love my tissonic (gary's pic)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

SaT said:


> Thankyou that is really helpful :thumbsup: I think the last one with the black dial and blue markers is a stunner. I'm
> 
> not in any rush, I'll just keep on looking for the right one to come up
> 
> Simon


You say that now, but just wait until you discover the railroad watches. Paul has got a GMT version iirc.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mhocking said:


> I've also become very interested in Hummers and have been keeping my eye on Evil Bay for Accutrons, Tissonics & F300s but they seem to command silly money (especially Accutrons) even for poor examples.
> 
> Titus seem better value.
> 
> ...


Hummers have gone up in value remarkably over the last couple of years (personally I blame Silverhawk). You'll not spot many bargain runners these days, and they aren't making any more. Could well be that in a couple more years they are beyond the affordability test for all but the serious collectors.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> You say that now, but just wait until you discover the railroad watches. Paul has got a GMT version iirc.


I do indeed:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mhocking said:


> I've also become very interested in Hummers and have been keeping my eye on Evil Bay for Accutrons, Tissonics & F300s but they seem to command silly money (especially Accutrons) even for poor examples.
> 
> Titus seem better value.
> 
> ...


I just thought that I would do a little gloating after seeing your post. 

I have four Accutrons, one of them a Spaceview, a rather fetching gold plated Omega F300 and the Tissot Tissonic refered to in this thread.

Check my signature.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I wanted one. Just out of interest you know. I now have two Omegas (300 and 720) and an Accutron. They are addictive. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

luddite said:


> mhocking said:
> 
> 
> > I've also become very interested in Hummers and have been keeping my eye on Evil Bay for Accutrons, Tissonics & F300s but they seem to command silly money (especially Accutrons) even for poor examples.
> ...


LOL, thanks :sweatdrop:


----------

